# whats the biggest drop you've hit...



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

mine was today and a 20 footer(on a hard tail), how about you guys?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

insanitylevel9 said:


> mine was today and a 20 footer(on a hard tail), how about you guys?


how do you gage 20 feet....one foot drop and gradual down slope??

I know many people who say they hit 20 footer then I bring em on a trail and they don't hit "legit" 4 footers

makes you go hummmmmm???????????????


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

8(?) footer at Diablo. I dropped roughly 10 just by giving a nice bunny hop where the ground slopes away from the softball field on campus. Never more than 3 feet off the ground though. I'm not going to call that a 10-footer.


----------



## hopsalot (Apr 12, 2008)

I did a twelve footer on accident once, it was a steep roll in that I hucked and after landing said never again. I do 6 footers cold and 8 footers on occasion.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how do you gage 20 feet....one foot drop and gradual down slope??
> 
> I know many people who say they hit 20 footer then I bring em on a trail and they don't hit "legit" 4 footers
> 
> makes you go hummmmmm???????????????


i hit this drop its 20 feet:thumbsup:


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

hopsalot said:


> I did a twelve footer on accident once, it was a steep roll in that I hucked and after landing said never again. I do 6 footers cold and 8 footers on occasion.


I hate that feeling when you do something and it scares you so much you refuse to even try it again. Happened to me with skiing.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Does not look like 20 feet to me , it's a big drop though .


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i will go with a tape next time, but thats a bad angle


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

That is a nice drop for sure, but my initial estimate is about 12' to the landing from the lip.
Which is very big, by the way. Especially on a hardtail.
My biggest is about 14' to a buttery smooth, perfectly built, paid-for tranny (i.e. Ski Resort). Completely by accident. I went way too fast off the old Flume drop at Diablo. Almost landed at the base of it, and into the trail below. I thought I was never going to land. Almost S*it my pants in the air. Next time I hit it, I cased it because I was going too slowly!! It's gone now I'm pretty sure, it did used to shoot riders onto the trail below.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

neverwalk said:


> That is a nice drop for sure, but my initial estimate is about 12' to the landing from the lip.
> Which is very big, by the way. Especially on a hardtail.


thats my point about the bad angle. i will get out there with a tape next weekend:thumbsup:
P.S. read the posts on the video they agree me saying its a bad angle


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

thats 20 pinkbike feet. no way you could have fit two basketball hoops under there. still way bigger than anything i've ever done though.


----------



## JD Risk (Nov 7, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how do you gage 20 feet....one foot drop and gradual down slope??
> 
> I know many people who say they hit 20 footer then I bring em on a trail and they don't hit "legit" 4 footers
> 
> makes you go hummmmmm???????????????


There's only one way to measure a drop and it requires only two numbers: elevation of take off and elevation of landing. The difference is the vertical distance of the drop. It doesn't matter if you're only a foot off the ground for a portion of the drop. Gravity doesn't care, it just makes the drop look less intimidating.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Seriously, don't get me wrong. That is a VERY nice drop, and pretty dam* big too. Whether it's 10' or 20' once you get up there, it takes some pretty big stones to let off the brakes and go for it. Quite frankly, I don't have the stones for it any more.
Nice Job.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

b-kul said:


> thats 20 pinkbike feet. no way you could have fit two basketball hoops under there. still way bigger than anything i've ever done though.


lol


----------



## 606cyn (May 2, 2009)

Not my Bigest but one of my fav pics


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

10' to essentially flat landing as I overshot the 5' long landing transition


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

An interesting way to look at real heights for drops: tractor-trailer rigs.
I've heard many riders say " oh yeah, I've hit a 10, 12, 14 foot drop before. 
Walk up to a parked big rig. They are under 14' tall. Simple. the bridges on interstates are allowed to be 14' minimum clear height. Most rigs are shorter than that. Stand next to one, and imagine riding your bike off it. 
It is God-awful high.
Serious height. 
As a buddy once said, "Skull 'Crackin, Frame 'Snappin, Big"


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

mine was roughly about 10' id say


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Covenant drop at Diablo is the biggest.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

The curb in front of my house. Got at least a foot of air.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

30ft to flat on a unicycle.


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine, that I have access to, is about 5feet from the lip to where I usually land, but if you were to measure from the lip straight down to first ground it is about 4 feet...and its a nice concrete wall so I could get a fairly good measurement.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

As for the video, they are really hard to judge, most anything we have ever caught on video or even in a lot of photos, they often look half the size that they really are. Mind you we arent pros at riding and especially not capturing footage, haha. But it leads me to believe that when I see a picture in a mag or video that if it looks big there, it is efing huge in real life.

To the question at hand. I have probably done 10' ledge to top of the landing, how far down the landing? Dont know, dont care. There are other variables in approach and landing or lack there of that make all of them much more sketchy and different.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

probably this so far:










diff. bike same gap:


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i've cleared a double thats bigger tho  .. not a drop.. but i drop down a huge hill to enter the jump


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

Not gonna guess on size. But, given my old age and lack of actual riding skill...

LZ is smooth as butter on this one.









LZ starts at bottom right corner.









One of many backyardish features we've built.









Scariest drop ever was on Dirt Merchant at Whistler. One of the step downs has a rock drop on the left side. It is a few moves before the drop to big step up. I was guessing that since everything on that line is so intuitive that the rock would be 4' or so... Haha, don't guess at that stuff. At walking speed it prolly is around 4' or so... at a fast pace, the drop becomes a very decent over the head fall. Might not have been so bad had I actually looked and then launched; but, expecting 4' and getting 10' (+ or - ) is good for cleaning out the cobwebs in your head.

BTW, if you want to see some real decent photos of real decent riders unlike myself... check out my buddy's site: stevelloydphoto.com


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a drop at my home trails, it's about 9-10' at the face of it. To put it in perspective, I'm 6'0, if I stand at the very top of the landing, I cannot reach the take off point with my hands. It feels pretty big when you go off it...but has a good landing. Here it is:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

This one.... cheated death with a nose bonk on the landing


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Iggz said:


> This one.... cheated death with a nose bonk on the landing


what, no vid linky?


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

schneidie said:


> Covenant drop at Diablo is the biggest.


What is the drop on that? How does Pipeline or Flume compare? I got up to those (and Fantom) but never got up to Covenant or Anthem this year. Leaves some growth options for next year (along with figuring out how to handle the doubles/steps better). ;^)


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

:nono:


aliikane said:


> The curb in front of my house. Got at least a foot of air.


No way, everyone knows curbs are only 6 inches!:skep:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

aliikane said:


> The curb in front of my house. Got at least a foot of air.


vid or it never happened.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Drops are overrated. Give me flowy doubles or tables and I'm happy.

That being said, I do the GLC and Boondocks drops. I'd say they're roughly equivalent, but the Boondocks drop is smoother. You can certainly boost both way out and increase the drop.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JD Risk said:


> There's only one way to measure a drop and it requires only two numbers: elevation of take off and elevation of landing. The difference is the vertical distance of the drop. It doesn't matter if you're only a foot off the ground for a portion of the drop. Gravity doesn't care, it just makes the drop look less intimidating.


yeah then I hit a 70 footer off a 3 inch drop....I boosted off a root and sored down a fade-a-way hill at max speed and dropped down 70 feet.....wow I am the man...*NOT*

It is the shortest distance from top of the jump to shortest distance you can land...if you overshoot the landing you don't add the distance


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Iggz said:


> This one.... cheated death with a nose bonk on the landing
> G]


video brother?? Post it


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I would call that about a ten foot drop. You don't measure how FAR you travel (out + down) for drops, it's just the DOWN part.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

How fast would ya have to go to land 70 ft from a 3" drop? I think that would be cool to see.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

lets see, if you jump off a 6 foot cliff and land 10 feet down a very steep landing,it's a six foot drop.After a few hours of work with a pik and shovel, you hit the exact same cliff with the exact same speed land in the exact same spot,only now it's the top of the cut down landing hill,now it's a sixteen foot drop?


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

Every time there's a thread about "biggest drop you've ever done", there's ALWAYS the question of how the drop was measured? Why is it so hard for people to be specific? We've all been to highschool and graduate, right? We all know what a right triangle is right? we all know that it has 3 sides right? And we all know that the (down + out) distance is the hypotenuse right? I am being pissy today?


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

i tried to do a drop off the curb outside.... busted my azz... hit everything on the way down.... wife was watching... said it took 3 mins for me to stop tumbling.....


hard to type covered with bactine and bandaids....


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Neverwalk, Flume is open again. Fun drop with a smooth trannie. 

19th Hole at Trumbull is insane and is a certifiable 19 from ledge to top of tranny.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Is that the one below the shooting range?


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

herbn said:


> lets see, if you jump off a 6 foot cliff and land 10 feet down a very steep landing,it's a six foot drop.After a few hours of work with a pik and shovel, you hit the exact same cliff with the exact same speed land in the exact same spot,only now it's the top of the cut down landing hill,now it's a sixteen foot drop?


Pretty much. Without the 10' above where you landed, that drop is WAY more intimidating and dangerous. Actual distance is not what usually makes someone think twice about hitting a drop..it's the consequences if you don't make it.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

herbn said:


> lets see, if you jump off a 6 foot cliff and land 10 feet down a very steep landing,it's a six foot drop.After a few hours of work with a pik and shovel, you hit the exact same cliff with the exact same speed land in the exact same spot,only now it's the top of the cut down landing hill,now it's a sixteen foot drop?


Exactly. To me, it's all about where you COULD land, if you don't make it/hesitate/go too slow etc. If you call something a 16' drop, that should be the minimum commitment to make it. Nobody ever debates how to measure a gap do they? Same principle.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> video brother?? Post it


I'd post the vid if we still had it but we had to take it off the internet after the county lawyers found our webisodes and were using it as evidence to testify against us in court.... It was pretty weak. But yah, you can't really tell from that angle but I'm standing on a 3 foot tall lip. 
I bottomed out my rear shock off the lip and got bucked forward a bit, front tire landed about an inch behind the edge of the landing slope and my 40 prob saved my life


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I have hit a 3-4 foot drop, but by the end traveled down about 8-9 Vertical feet. I have hit an actual 5-6 foot drop though (using rough estimated because u all know how bad my judging skills are.)

Btw SMT i think that hitting a 3" drop and tavelling 70' down is very impressive. i dont think i would do that.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

10000ft out of a plane, my bike was at home though.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

herbn said:


> lets see, if you jump off a 6 foot cliff and land 10 feet down a very steep landing,it's a six foot drop.After a few hours of work with a pik and shovel, you hit the exact same cliff with the exact same speed land in the exact same spot,only now it's the top of the cut down landing hill,now it's a sixteen foot drop?


yep. iceman nailed it its not where you land its where you could land. if i huck off a six inch curb and land a foot and a half down on a sloping hill below it is still only a six inch drop cuz that was the minimum distance down.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Devils advocate - on.

Well, if it is the shortest distance that you can actually drop, I don't think it would be a vertical measurement from the lip to the top of the the tranny. This is virtually impossible to do - picture trials moves to be able to just drop right at the lip edge. Normally some speed is required and this takes you out a bit... so even if you wanted to you could not drop the absolute minimum. So now we have to look at what the mimimum possible drop would be - so the 2 foot vertical becomes a 3.5 foot minimum based upon the trail and approach speed.... yada yada yada.

Devils advocate - off.

I've always measured lip to tranny top as well, but that doesn't really tell you everything either....

michael


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bitewerks said:


> How fast would ya have to go to land 70 ft from a 3" drop? I think that would be cool to see.


doing about 27 to 32mph....and an easy sloping downhill.....

anyone at speed can go 30-40 feet easy with a little "pop"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Moosey said:


> I
> Btw SMT i think that hitting a 3" drop and tavelling 70' down is very impressive. i dont think i would do that.


Honestly, you could do it very easy...that is my whole point...to me that is nothing. i don't consider it a seventy footer

I consider drops "pucker factor" yeah you can hit a 3 foot drop and land 10 feet down but can't call it a ten footer....you call it 3 footer....but if you cut out the top of the landing then you got your ten foot drop....IMO...drops are the shortest distance you can land and anything overshot is nothing else in terms of distance


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> I would call that about a ten foot drop.


If mine looks like 10 feet to you...... you suck at guesstimating


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

you measure from where you left the ground to where you you land AKA how far you dropped. By the logic I am seeing here if I went 10 feet high off a 3 foot kicker I would only be dropping 3 feet and thats just plain stupid.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Norcoshore1 said:


> you measure from where you left the ground to where you you land AKA how far you dropped. By the logic I am seeing here if I went 10 feet high off a 3 foot kicker I would only be dropping 3 feet and thats just plain stupid.


umm you cant compare a jump to a drop. a jump sends you up, a drop sends you down. no one measures jumps by how high you get anyways, its the distance covered.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

insanitylevel9 said:


> mine was today and a 20 footer(on a hard tail), how about you guys?


The biggest drop I've hit on a hard tail was so tall, I ended up HIGHER than I started. Yup, went so many feet down I went around on the time-space continuum I ended up 18.123213 feet above where I started. TOP THAT!


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Just last month.






When I first saw it, I thought it was about a 12 foot drop. The more I worked my way up to doing the drop, I came to think it was about an 8 foot drop. Once I hit it and landed it, I realized it was really only a 6 foot drop. That is based on the estimated vertical drop from take off to minimum landing.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

dagenhay said:


> Just last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you!!!! Looks like a decent one to dial in...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Iggz said:


> If mine looks like 10 feet to you...... you suck at guesstimating


I was responding to the first post in the thread.
The one you posted looks to be a little bigger. The out look big for the amount of drop, I'd guess 15 down 20 feet out, but it's hard to tell from that pic.


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Carlmont right? I think this drop is called "Medium Pimpin" by the locals. It doesn't look like much on yer photogs but it requires a bit of commitment I'd say and only about 20% of the group I go out there with would try it. Props!



ustemuf said:


> probably this so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

dagenhay said:


> Just last month.
> 
> When I first saw it, I thought it was about a 12 foot drop. The more I worked my way up to doing the drop, I came to think it was about an 8 foot drop. Once I hit it and landed it, I realized it was really only a 6 foot drop. That is based on the estimated vertical drop from take off to minimum landing.


Looks super fun. Seems like an easy one to over-shoot and hit flats off of. 6-footer to tranny or 12-footer to flat?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> Exactly. To me, it's all about where you COULD land, if you don't make it/hesitate/go too slow etc. If you call something a 16' drop, that should be the minimum commitment to make it. Nobody ever debates how to measure a gap do they? Same principle.


So much of the stuff they did at the REDBULL were only like a 1' drop, is that correct?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

gticlay said:


> So much of the stuff they did at the REDBULL were only like a 1' drop, is that correct?


Pfff. Rampage. Yeah, bunch of small drops - most of them even have trannies. Everybody knows Real Men huck to flat. Don't let any of those little punks post up their wildly exaggerated drop-size claims on pinkbike either, 40' this, 50' that - be sure to call them out if you catch them in the act! :thumbsup: You can even use my little drawing above to prove your point! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

About a 15 footer in Pinkbike measurement.


----------



## JD Risk (Nov 7, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yeah then I hit a 70 footer off a 3 inch drop....I boosted off a root and sored down a fade-a-way hill at max speed and dropped down 70 feet.....wow I am the man...*NOT*
> 
> It is the shortest distance from top of the jump to shortest distance you can land...if you overshoot the landing you don't add the distance


Why not add the vertical distance if you overshoot the landing? It doesn't count if you don't land in the designated landing area? For your example, you can drop a considerable distance if the hill slopes away enough, but think about what you are saying. A 3 inch drop means you only drop 3 inches vertically. To travel 70 feet by the time you drop only 3 inches means you are really moving. 3 inches at 9.8 m/s2 means you hit the ground in a little more than a tenth of a second. To cover a distance of 70 feet in that time means your going almost 400 mph. Can't call it a 3 inch drop, can you? No need to categorize drops based on how they look. Back to my original point - keep it simple. Elevation of take off minus elevation of landing equals vertical distance of drop.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey I know that drop... isn't that the one in the Vietnam trails in Mass? If it is the video doesn't show its true size. That drop is bigger than ****! Congrats on hitting it!!



insanitylevel9 said:


> i hit this drop its 20 feet:thumbsup:


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Iggz said:


> I'd post the vid if we still had it but we had to take it off the internet after the county lawyers found our webisodes and were using it as evidence to testify against us in court.... It was pretty weak. But yah, you can't really tell from that angle but I'm standing on a 3 foot tall lip.
> I bottomed out my rear shock off the lip and got bucked forward a bit, front tire landed about an inch behind the edge of the landing slope and my 40 prob saved my life


That really sucks you had to take them down. I saw that webisode and it was sick! Huge stepdown. Except I didn't know that was you Iggz. Really nice riding bro.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> Pfff. Rampage. Yeah, bunch of small drops - most of them even have trannies. Everybody knows Real Men huck to flat. Don't let any of those little punks post up their wildly exaggerated drop-size claims on pinkbike either, 40' this, 50' that - be sure to call them out if you catch them in the act! :thumbsup: You can even use my little drawing above to prove your point! :thumbsup:


Wow, but it looks like a two foot drop, according to some definitions


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

if thast a 2 foot drop my biggest isnt even half an inch so does it really count?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

62kona said:


> That really sucks you had to take them down. I saw that webisode and it was sick! Huge stepdown. Except I didn't know that was you Iggz. Really nice riding bro.


Hahah thanks bro! I kinda ate some serious **** on the run out eh? Slid down tumbling with my bike dogding rocks and stuff for at least 50-75 feet.... Ending up only getting a slice on my finger so I consider myself pretty lucky hahaha


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Honestly, you could do it very easy...that is my whole point...to me that is nothing. i don't consider it a seventy footer
> 
> I consider drops "pucker factor" yeah you can hit a 3 foot drop and land 10 feet down but can't call it a ten footer....you call it 3 footer....but if you cut out the top of the landing then you got your ten foot drop....IMO...drops are the shortest distance you can land and anything overshot is nothing else in terms of distance


This does make sense as there's a big difference between jumping and dropping, technique wise anyways. A "drop" that is only 1ft but you travel actually 20ft down I would consider a jump.

But, currently looking for some bigger stuff to hit near me...freeriding isn't that big around me, all XC :<


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Jesus fvcking Christ! Why is this so hard for you people?! 

The difference between takeoff and landing elevation is the height of the drop you've hit. If you hit a drop that has a vertical face of 10 feet, with the transition starting right at the end of that 10 feet, but you over shoot it and ending landing 15 feet lower than the take off then you just dropped 15 feet. It's that fvcking simple. All of you "minimum commitment" guys are retards and way over-complicating things.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

dowst said:


> Jesus fvcking Christ! Why is this so hard for you people?!
> 
> The difference between takeoff and landing elevation is the height of the drop you've hit. If you hit a drop that has a vertical face of 10 feet, with the transition starting right at the end of that 10 feet, but you over shoot it and ending landing 15 feet lower than the take off then you just dropped 15 feet. It's that fvcking simple. All of you "minimum commitment" guys are retards and way over-complicating things.


That's what I keep telling the guys who refuse to hit certain drops, even though they usually claim they go bigger. "You are retards", I say. "Making things over-complicated, just because a small piece of the landing is missing".


----------



## louman (Jan 16, 2008)

*Dropped in on 7+ footer wave today*

and building, should be way bigger tomorrow. (SilverStrand Beach, Oxnard)
as far as a non-moving mountain, about 3-4 foot. Im still working my way up.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JD Risk said:


> Why not add the vertical distance if you overshoot the landing? It doesn't count if you don't land in the designated landing area? For your example, you can drop a considerable distance if the hill slopes away enough, but think about what you are saying. A 3 inch drop means you only drop 3 inches vertically. To travel 70 feet by the time you drop only 3 inches means you are really moving. 3 inches at 9.8 m/s2 means you hit the ground in a little more than a tenth of a second. *To cover a distance of 70 feet in that time means your going almost 400 mph.* Can't call it a 3 inch drop, can you? No need to categorize drops based on how they look. Back to my original point - keep it simple. Elevation of take off minus elevation of landing equals vertical distance of drop.


you didn't add sloping hillside


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

dowst said:


> Jesus fvcking Christ! Why is this so hard for you people?!
> 
> The difference between takeoff and landing elevation is the height of the drop you've hit. If you hit a drop that has a vertical face of 10 feet, with the transition starting right at the end of that 10 feet, but you over shoot it and ending landing 15 feet lower than the take off then you just dropped 15 feet. It's that fvcking simple. All of you "minimum commitment" guys are retards and way over-complicating things.


yeah but if that was 15 feet then the guy probably wouldn't hit it....so if you are saying is true then my "70 footer" should make me a pro....bow to me worship the 70 footer pro......lol


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

louman said:


> and building, should be way bigger tomorrow. (SilverStrand Beach, Oxnard)
> as far as a non-moving mountain, about 3-4 foot. Im still working my way up.


we need to hook up....Butch Towers makes my boards over in PH


----------



## littlerichxce (Sep 22, 2009)

this has to be my biggest one, idk exactly how big this one is but i am just glad i had the balls to push my self.


----------



## louman (Jan 16, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> we need to hook up....Butch Towers makes my boards over in PH


wow, how the heck do you know Butch? you must go way back.....Ryan owns the shop now.
He just bought two Norco's. We are going to ride Sui this sunday.

Come on down tomorrow morning, I live by Middles. Should be pretty big.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, PinkBike Hour is over folks. Move along.

Sheeesh peoples....


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

AnnaBanana said:


> Hey I know that drop... isn't that the one in the Vietnam trails in Mass? If it is the video doesn't show its true size. That drop is bigger than ****! Congrats on hitting it!!


yep its nam (im the kid up there on the rigid 29r and the sinister ridge)... and thanks ill be up there this weekend working on the tranny a bit and hitting it again so if you wanna watch/vouch for me on how big it is. shoot me a pm


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

jeng said:


> Carlmont right? I think this drop is called "Medium Pimpin" by the locals. It doesn't look like much on yer photogs but it requires a bit of commitment I'd say and only about 20% of the group I go out there with would try it. Props!


yup it's medium pimpin. i'm a local  i live about 500 feet away from carlmont.

i'm hoping i can muster enough balls to hit mega this winter...


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

The Shandro Drop from Seasons was one of the burlier drops that I've hit... but I have to say that BIG booters are WAY more fun!!!


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

dagenhay said:


> Just last month.
> 
> When I first saw it, I thought it was about a 12 foot drop. The more I worked my way up to doing the drop, I came to think it was about an 8 foot drop. Once I hit it and landed it, I realized it was really only a 6 foot drop. That is based on the estimated vertical drop from take off to minimum landing.


hah!!! there you are ! :thumbsup: on hitting the drop.


----------



## ipsec (Jun 2, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> yep its nam (im the kid up there on the rigid 29r and the sinister ridge)... and thanks ill be up there this weekend working on the tranny a bit and hitting it again so if you wanna watch/vouch for me on how big it is. shoot me a pm


I rode at the Spider in Nam with you this past Sunday, either that or someone else has an identical orange Sinister Ridge that rides there! :thumbsup:


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> how do you gage 20 feet....one foot drop and gradual down slope??
> 
> I know many people who say they hit 20 footer then I bring em on a trail and they don't hit "legit" 4 footers
> 
> makes you go hummmmmm???????????????


Here is the simple version.

Drop (noun) Distance from the lowest point of take-off, to the highest point of landing.

Dropped (verb) total distance fallen.

"Wow, I hit a 5 foot drop, but overshot it, so I actually dropped 7 feet!"










-KT


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ipsec said:


> I rode at the Spider in Nam with you this past Sunday, either that or someone else has an identical orange Sinister Ridge that rides there! :thumbsup:


yep that was me:thumbsup: i hit it like 20 min after i drifted off... also there was a guy up there the day i was with you with the same frame as me :lol:.... hope you had a good rest of your ride


----------



## paco664 (Sep 18, 2010)

KillingtonVT said:


> The Shandro Drop from Seasons was one of the burlier drops that I've hit... but I have to say that BIG booters are WAY more fun!!!


two words.........

HOLY F'ING *****...........


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

yeaa killingtonvt thats a crazy looking drop i dont no if id cojones to hit that but i shur do want to it looks fun buit scary!


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

You really need 2 numbers to describe a drop. Length and height to the landing area. Just like how Red Bull Rampage guys drew up the Oakley 50/50 Sender there. Most people just use the height. Some use the distance traveled, which is sqrt(H^2+L^2). What SMT and thom9719 describe are more of the difficulty of the drop, not what actual measurements of the drop.






PS The graphic is from Oakley/Red Bull video


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Vin, that side on shot gives that drop some scale that your other shots and your vid never captured.

Holy Cr*P !!!


I'm stupefied.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Iggz said:


> I'd post the vid if we still had it but we had to take it off the internet after the county lawyers found our webisodes and were using it as evidence to testify against us in court.... It was pretty weak. But yah, you can't really tell from that angle but I'm standing on a 3 foot tall lip.
> I bottomed out my rear shock off the lip and got bucked forward a bit, front tire landed about an inch behind the edge of the landing slope and my 40 prob saved my life


Weak sauce! The county should be using the money spent on lawyers, to hire more deputies to crackdown on the meth-heads doing more serious crimes, like breaking in to peoples cars, and homes....That's just frreakin WEAK!:madman:


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

KillingtonVT said:


> BIG booters are WAY more fun!!!


Agreed!

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/168356/l/


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> Vin, that side on shot gives that drop some scale that your other shots and your vid never captured.
> 
> Holy Cr*P !!!
> 
> I'm stupefied.


JJ.. how the hell did ANOTHER year go by without us riding together???


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

For you guys that are successfully dropping curbs, what's the secret? I try it, but lose my nerve when I get to the lip and end up walking them. It's pretty embarassing, and I'd like to start impressing my kids again. TIA.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

I wish I could but I moved to California about six or seven months ago. Have fun! I miss new england riding!



insanitylevel9 said:


> yep its nam (im the kid up there on the rigid 29r and the sinister ridge)... and thanks ill be up there this weekend working on the tranny a bit and hitting it again so if you wanna watch/vouch for me on how big it is. shoot me a pm


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yeah but if that was 15 feet then the guy probably wouldn't hit it....so if you are saying is true then my "70 footer" should make me a pro....bow to me worship the 70 footer pro......lol


Video or it didn't happen :thumbsup:

70 feet worth of dropping is quite impressive and would be worth watching


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

The biggest drop I hit was at Diablo three years back. I broke my two vertabre in my neck two in my back, my stereum, my elbow and my wrist. I had to be airlifted to Morristown where I spent five days in the Hospital. Before I left I got laughed at by some of the riders.

Don't need a tape or a basketball hoop for this question.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

AnnaBanana said:


> Have fun!


i will


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe im just over simplifying it but here is how i see it.

The size of a drop and the distance you dropped are two different things. Sure a drop may be 10 feet from take off to landing but if you landed 5 feet down the drop you dropped 15 feet on a 10 foot drop. So i guess it would all come down to wording. You could tell your friends you hit a 10 foot drop or you could say dropped 15 feet off that drop.

Its like a double. you measure from the take off to the top of the landing. It may be a 15 foot gap but if you overshot it by 10 feet you wouldn't say you jumped 15. you went 25 feet long on a 15 foot gap.

With that said the biggest i have hit is probably about 15 X 15 and another one thats about 12 X 15 or so. Pics for proof

extremely poor quality shot first, about 15 X 15 minimum (easily go 5-10 further down the tranny)










And the bootleg road gap, not sure how big it is but id guess its 10 X 15 feet










The best part about both of these is they were the first time i hit the gap. You can see the "OH CRAP" tension in my body. I really need to go back up and get some better pics of the first one too.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Glenn D. said:


> For you guys that are successfully dropping curbs, what's the secret? I try it, but lose my nerve when I get to the lip and end up walking them. It's pretty embarassing, and I'd like to start impressing my kids again. TIA.


Simple - get MOAR TRAVEL.


----------



## ipsec (Jun 2, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> i will


I may be riding at Vietnam again this Sunday so if I run into you again, I'll vouch for you and the drop.

Hell, if I have the stones for it once I see it, maybe I'll give it a shot......


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ipsec said:


> I may be riding at Vietnam again this Sunday so if I run into you again, I'll vouch for you and the drop.
> 
> Hell, if I have the stones for it once I see it, maybe I'll give it a shot......


you should its very smooth, no harder of a hit then the one we were hitting before the spider. the scary part is the time to stop and the fact of how big it really is.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> Exactly. To me, it's all about where you COULD land, if you don't make it/hesitate/go too slow etc. If you call something a 16' drop, that should be the minimum commitment to make it. Nobody ever debates how to measure a gap do they? Same principle.


By that logic the guys at Red Bull Rampage are hitting 5 and 10 ft. drops.

If I drop off of a cliff that is 5' high, but fall another 15' I've just traveled 20', so I hit a 20' drop. The standard you guys are trying to hold others to sounds like an attempt to belittle the accomplishments of others. By your guys' logic anyone who hits a table top isn't actually hitting any gap at all because you can safely come up short without wrecking. So the only time someone really clears a gap at all is when they hit a double?


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

Archi-Magus said:


> By that logic the guys at Red Bull Rampage are hitting 5 and 10 ft. drops.
> By your guys' logic anyone who hits a table top isn't actually hitting any gap at all because you can safely come up short without wrecking. So the only time someone really clears a gap at all is when they hit a double?


Correct. A tabletop is not a gap.

Big mental difference between hitting a 30 foot table and a 30 foot gap.

-KT


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Archi-Magus said:


> By that logic the guys at Red Bull Rampage are hitting 5 and 10 ft. drops.
> 
> If I drop off of a cliff that is 5' high, but fall another 15' I've just traveled 20', so I hit a 20' drop. The standard you guys are trying to hold others to sounds like an attempt to belittle the accomplishments of others. By your guys' logic anyone who hits a table top isn't actually hitting any gap at all because you can safely come up short without wrecking. So the only time someone really clears a gap at all is when they hit a double?


BS....have you ever been to Red Bull???most of those drops are 20 to 40 feet....pretty much nothing less then 10 feet

and second.....my scale doesn't belittle anyone.....I just call it pucker factor and [email protected] I guy drops a curb for first time, then I am stoked

but conversely......

.I think there is no comparison ...

between a guy hitting a 3 foot drop and going faster and overshooting landing and then say he does 15 footers

then a legit 15 foot drop which would be like dropping off a diesel truck trailer to landing ....it's hozzers law.....how many people would hit the first one and keep going faster to get to the spot of 15 foot. Where as the other one. Not many people are willing to drop off a diesel truck trailer to landing.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

thom9719 said:


> Correct. A tabletop is not a gap.
> 
> Big mental difference between hitting a 30 foot table and a 30 foot gap.
> 
> -KT


No, if you hit a 40 ft table top, you've just cleared a 40 ft gap. Unless the dude somehow drug his foot across the entirety of the 40 feet.

Oh and mental difference means jack *****. The tape measurer doesn't lie. Many of the drops at RBR are actually trails that you could ride down if you choose. Go and use your guys' silly ass logic there and see what they tell you.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Archi-Magus said:


> No, if you hit a 40 ft table top, you've just cleared a 40 ft gap. Unless the dude somehow drug his foot across the entirety of the 40 feet.
> 
> Oh and mental difference means jack *****. The tape measurer doesn't lie. Many of the drops at RBR are actually trails that you could ride down if you choose. Go and use your guys' silly ass logic there and see what they tell you.


think about it.gaps are just that...nothing inbetween

....a 40 foot table is way differen't then hitting a 40 foot gap....for me *I would *hit a 40 foot table and try perfecting it .......*no chance in hell* I am hitting a forty foot gap even if the run in, height and shape of the jump and landings were the same


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> BS....have you ever been to Red Bull???most of those drops are 20 to 40 feet....pretty much nothing less then 10 feet
> 
> and second.....my scale doesn't belittle anyone.....I just call it pucker factor and [email protected] I guy drops a curb for first time, then I am stoked
> 
> ...


Hell must have frozen over, because I completly agree with SMT.

I think people are getting hung up on different things here. There is a physical naming convention that some people aren't using correctly. That doesn't take anything away from physically doing the drop/gap/jump etc.

I'm just on a personal crusade to get people to use the proper terminology.  Trust me, there is a MAJOR difference between hitting a 50 foot table (filled in between lip and landing), and hitting a 50 foot gap (death if you only go 48 feet).

-KT


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

stop saying SMT in sentences, I keep intrepreting it as meaning something else!

The way I see it, if you go really fast off something with a minimum 5 foot drop and end up having a vertical drop of 10 feet, you just dropped 10 feet which theoretically would be the same vertical drop as if you were to do the minimum off a 10 foot drop. The difference lies in the fact that although going very fast off a 5 footer is the equivalent to doing the minimum on a 10 footer, you would be able to get much more than a 10 foot vertical drop on the 10 footer had you been going as fast as you did to get 10ft high off a 5ft drop assuming they are the on the same slope with an identical landing with the exception of one being bigger than the other. I think the thing most of you guys are getting confused with is the fact that although you can get the same amount of air bombing a smaller drop versus rolling off a larger one, the larger is stil bigger because it has the potential to be much larger depending on how you ride it.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Archi-Magus said:


> No, if you hit a 40 ft table top, you've just cleared a 40 ft gap.


Really? You don't know wtf you're talking about.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

On a sled - over 100 feet unintentionally. Note to self... never ride sleds in rock quarries without knowing what's on the other side of that steep! And I did ride it out, believe it or not, the tranny was so steep that it really wasn't that harsh. Def the most freaked I've ever been in my life!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Norcoshore1 said:


> you measure from where you left the ground to where you you land AKA how far you dropped. By the logic I am seeing here if I went 10 feet high off a 3 foot kicker I would only be dropping 3 feet and thats just plain stupid.


Ummmmm, I didnt learn that at my school 

Drop is highest to lowest point.

If you leave the lip at 10 feet and landed at 3 feet. You dropped 7 feet.

If you measure how far you traveled, thats a jump.

Doing the same jump, if you were travelling 25 mph, landed 20 feet forward of the lip, then you jumped 20 feet.

You dont say you dropped 100 feet clearing a couple of Greyhounds do you?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Archi-Magus said:


> ...The standard you guys are trying to hold others to sounds like an attempt to belittle the accomplishments of others...?


Exactly the opposite. We are trying to make sure we properly appreciate the accomplishments of people who go big. People who actually send it off a real 15f drop (measured at the face) should be classified in the "WHOA" category, and not have to put up with being compared to some guy who spent 3 days going faster and faster off some 6 footer until he could land way down the slope.

The only point I am trying to make is that a 10f drop (again, measured properly), is way out of most people's actual comfort zone, and should be recognized for what it is. I've had a ton of people confidently show up at my home trails, after I've told them about the 6-8-10 foot drops and the 10-20 foot gaps that we've built there, only to shout out "whoa these are huge I'm not hitting this stuff today, don't feel so good...". I'm not saying any of my stuff actually is huge because it is NOT, nor do I go as big as some people on here - all I'm saying is that a lot of people very much want to claim 10f drops, when in reality, they are not there yet.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> Exactly the opposite. We are trying to make sure we properly appreciate the accomplishments of people who go big. People who actually send it off a real 15f drop (measured at the face) should be classified in the "WHOA" category, and not have to put up with being compared to some guy who spent 3 days going faster and faster off some 6 footer until he could land way down the slope.
> 
> The only point I am trying to make is that a 10f drop (again, measured properly), is way out of most people's actual comfort zone, and should be recognized for what it is. I've had a ton of people confidently show up at my home trails, after I've told them about the 6-8-10 foot drops and the 10-20 foot gaps that we've built there, only to shout out "whoa these are huge I'm not hitting this stuff today, don't feel so good...". I'm not saying any of my stuff actually is huge because it is NOT, nor do I go as big as some people on here - all I'm saying is that a lot of people very much want to claim 10f drops, when in reality, they are not there yet.


Meh, fair enough. It would appear that we are arguing semantics at this point.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Just Ride the BIKE! Why measure anyway, to stroke ur ego or other elongated body parts....?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

This thread is as annoying as the "forged vs cast" golf debates people have.  I just can't stop clicking on it though.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

thats one of the biggest ive hit!


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

Here's a hundred footer. You have to watch the step up 1st but it's sick!




And it's obviously not a mountain bike but it's still a big drop!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

youve brought pb to mtbr, happy insanity?

edit: i should add a  so no one yells at me. though this is the dh/fr forum so i might have been ok anyways.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Dirtman said:


> Just Ride the BIKE! Why measure anyway, to stroke ur ego or other elongated body parts....?


I would, but still at least 3 weeks to go until I can get on it again...broken arm...until then, lot's more stroking I'm afraid.



b-kul said:


> youve brought pb to mtbr, happy insanity?
> ...


Well hey, why should they have all the fun?


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

That's the drop from one of the Fogelsodes, right? I wish you guys would have put more video of that drop up.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

louman said:


> wow, how the heck do you know Butch? you must go way back.....Ryan owns the shop now.
> He just bought two Norco's. We are going to ride Sui this sunday.
> 
> Come on down tomorrow morning, I live by Middles. Should be pretty big.


way back...he still shapes for me when I need them


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

downhill mike said:


> Here's a hundred footer. You have to watch the step up 1st but it's sick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah this was the most impressive thing I have ever seen anyone do.....and he just got the bottom of the ramp....6 inches more out and he is a goner


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

dagenhay said:


> Just last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i thought the same about the biggest one ive done. my biggest is real similar but its a ladder drop. the ladders about 6ft but your landing into a steep bank so it looks huge from the top.

now ive gapped frther for sure on a jump but that was my biggest drop.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> between a guy hitting a 3 foot drop and going faster and overshooting landing and then say he does 15 footers
> then a legit 15 foot drop which would be like dropping off a diesel truck trailer to landing ....it's hozzers law.....how many people would hit the first one and keep going faster to get to the spot of 15 foot. Where as the other one. Not many people are willing to drop off a diesel truck trailer to landing.


i agree :thumbsup:


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

Your jaw would drop 20 feet if you saw how huge my cock is! I'm the raddest!!!


----------



## DBnoob (Oct 6, 2010)

3ft. here off a loading dock to flat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

What's interesting here is all the bickering about how to measure the distance when a high school physics course will tell you that you can measure it straight off the video. No, you don't use a yardstick, you use a stopwatch.

A bicycle in a freefall starting with no initial vertical velocity will fall:

d = 1/2 * gravity * t * t

gravity is 32 ft/s/s so get out your stopwatches and measure the amount of time the rider is in the air, square it, then multiply by 16 feet. In the first video there were two riders. The first rider took about 0.8 seconds by my watch and the second about 0.6. Decide what you think the times were for yourselves. In order for the drop to be 20 feet, the flight time would have to be 1.1 seconds. The video showed a drop more like 10-12 feet for the first rider and 6-8 feet for the second.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> Exactly the opposite. We are trying to make sure we properly appreciate the accomplishments of people who go big. People who actually send it off a real 15f drop (measured at the face) should be classified in the "WHOA" category, and not have to put up with being compared to some guy who spent 3 days going faster and faster off some 6 footer until he could land way down the slope.


So where do I stand with this:






2.5 - 3 footer on the basis of the height of the support legs or somewhat bigger on the basis of it being my first time on that drop or for that matter the first time I've done anything like it? (I'm not saying it falls into the "WHOA" category but it made mine shrivel up!)


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

Rubbish Mr smarty pants, that would only work if the rider left the ground in a perfect straight out trajectory, its likely he has allready introduced a downwards component before his back wheel even leaves the ground and also unlikely the take off point is 90 degrees to vertical anyway


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> Rubbish Mr smarty pants, that would only work if the rider left the ground in a perfect straight out trajectory, its likely he has allready introduced a downwards component before his back wheel even leaves the ground and also unlikely the take off point is 90 degrees to vertical anyway


After just one second of free fall, the rider is has been accelerated downward to roughly 20 mph. If you think slight differences in trajectory or timings between front and rear wheel matter in that context, you are crazy. The ability to accurately time the drop is the only problem here, but if you need to convince yourself then makes some estimates of the differences and apply them to the basic physics equations. That is, if you are able.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

I love internet engineers....so you think it makes no difference if the front wheel starts dropping before the back wheel leaves, or if the bike is doing 10mph on a 10 degree incline before it even leaves the ground?


This isnt the simple classroom example you describe, real life mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> I love internet engineers....so you think it makes no difference if the front wheel starts dropping before the back wheel leaves, or if the bike is doing 10mph on a 10 degree incline before it even leaves the ground?


It makes no difference "if the front wheel starts dropping before the back wheel leaves". The second case would only matter if there was any reason to believe it was the case. Initial conditions are important, that's why we watch the video. I saw no jump at the beginning for either rider.

Incidently, I'm not only an internet engineer, I'm a degreed one. No matter, I learned everything I need to know to solve this problem in high school. Since you have such contempt for my explanation, why don't you work out some examples of how my false assumptions effect the outcome? Surely your own internet engineering skills are more than a match for mine.

This isn't an example of "internet engineers", it's and example of internet denial. It's a simple physics problem dependent only on the ability to accurately measure time in the air.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*A few on my Jedi*

Hit these two spots at the start of the season on my small Jedi.

Jury Gap 









and Gun Sites drop









As always the pics flatten this stuff out but they were plenty big :eekster: I tell you.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

dropped 18 tabs


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

The Orange Prophet said:


> So where do I stand with this:
> 
> 2.5 - 3 footer on the basis of the height of the support legs or somewhat bigger on the basis of it being my first time on that drop or for that matter the first time I've done anything like it? (I'm not saying it falls into the "WHOA" category but it made mine shrivel up!)


What do you mean "where do I stand"? Looks like you got some nice air off a nice drop, and had some good fun in the process? :thumbsup:

Did you hit the bigger one next to it yet? Because, based on how far down you went off the smaller one, you could half that speed, hit the bigger one, and probably get less total air, even though it looks like a bigger drop. Question is, which one is scarier?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

supramk388 said:


> Hit these two spots at the start of the season on my small Jedi.
> 
> Jury Gap
> 
> ...


I've seen the videos of that first one, it looks pretty freakin scary. Huge...


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> What do you mean "where do I stand"? Looks like you got some nice air off a nice drop, and had some good fun in the process? :thumbsup:


Thanks, it was fun.

Your previous post seemed to suggest that you could only measure the drop by the vertical face, i.e., the support height in this case because a rider could build up to bigger things step by step. I can see the point you are making but if someone hits it first time, landing say 10 feet down the transition - is that to be considered as dropping only 2.5 feet? And if that can be considered a proper 10 footer, can you then say that the guy who builds up to it is only dropping 2.5 feet?



Iceman2058 said:


> Did you hit the bigger one next to it yet? Because, based on how far down you went off the smaller one, you could half that speed, hit the bigger one, and probably get less total air, even though it looks like a bigger drop. Question is, which one is scarier?


I haven't hit the bigger one mainly because I haven't been down there for a while. It is hard to say which is the scarier one, the big one has the extra height but the hill is smoother. It also runs into a step up gap to woodwork which isn't my thing really. The smaller one has a rougher run down to flat where there is a booter that might not give you much height but with the speed you pick up from the drop, it sends you into a big tight berm. If you loose any grip on your pedals from landing on the rough, you'll probably hit the booter and the berm in a bit of a mess. I've hit a tree on the high side of the berm after losing my outside foot off the booter.

I'm also more comfortable with the idea of hitting both drops with more speed rather than less to avoid nose diving. I know that's a technique thing though.

I need to get down there more often and get them both dialled and then hit the really big drop on the other side of the hill.:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

The Orange Prophet said:


> Thanks, it was fun.
> 
> Your previous post seemed to suggest that you could only measure the drop by the vertical face, i.e., the support height in this case because a rider could build up to bigger things step by step. I can see the point you are making but if someone hits it first time, landing say 10 feet down the transition - is that to be considered as dropping only 2.5 feet? And if that can be considered a proper 10 footer, can you then say that the guy who builds up to it is only dropping 2.5 feet?
> 
> ...


Whatever I or anybody else has to say about the matter, doesn't change what you hit or how you hit it. Only you really know what you hit and what you are capable of hitting. Sounds like you are on to a fun plan anyways - work more on these 2 drops, then go for the even bigger one. Don't forgot to bring back the evidence for all the internet people. 

Defintely work on slow drop technique though, you'll need it for all those less-than-perfect run-outs, and drops leading into other stuff etc. Nose diving is fun when you control it.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

supramk388 said:


> Hit these two spots at the start of the season on my small Jedi.
> 
> Jury Gap
> 
> ...


Bad ASS!!! One of these days I have to get out there!!!


----------

